# The Realman Challenge + Ranking



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you all know what this is. It is basically that you start the timer, scramble a cube using a scramble from any scrambler, solve it and then stop the timer. I'm gonna take it one step further with Different events  Please post your times below, I will make a ranking 

Events used: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Square 1, Clock, 3x3BLD, OH (SCRAMBLE OH TOO) + Any event you'd like

Use any scrambler you like

Rankings: 



Spoiler: 2x2



stevecho816: 4.28
scottishcuber: 4.64
antoineccantin: 5.00
Coolster01: 5.28
Tao Yu: 5.45
muhammad jihan: 5.90
arcio1: 6.36
oranjules: 6.42
SweetSolver: 6.43
kclejeune: 6.51
Username: 6.70
qqwref: 7.51
SirWaffle: 8.40
FaLoL: 8.72
uniacto: 9.18
renchi11: 9.74
CuberCat: 11.31
MaikeruKonare: 12.24





Spoiler: 3x3



antoineccantin: 12.28
stevecho816: 12.48
5BLD: 13.11
muhammad jihan: 13.28
Sajwo: 14.20
Speedmaster: 14.24
Tao Yu: 14.49
BigGreen: 14.51
XTowncuber: 14.62
Username: 15.10
kclejeune: 15.81
qqwref: 15.95
oranjules: 16.41
Odder: 16.77
BoBoGuy: 15.56
Bunyanderman: 16.93
uyneb2000: 17.75
Ninja Storm: 17.84
kclejeune: 18.73
Iggy: 18.98
bran: 19.07
JianhanC: 19.23
Skullush: 19.57
MaeLSTRoM: 19.76
FaLoL: 19.88
arcio1: 20.39
Jaycee: 20.73
sneaklyfox: 22.27
uniacto: 22.27
SirWaffle: 23.43
KongShou: 29.30
renchi11: 33.23
TDM: 33.46
MaikeruKonare: 33.48
CuberCat: 34.89
rj: 37.75





Spoiler: 4x4



yoinneroid: 45.97
muhammad jihan: 48.10
BigGreen: 51.80
qqwref: 58.20
Speedmaster: 59.11
FaLoL: 1:04.44
Username: 1:09.61
MaeLSTRoM: 1:13.98
MaikeruKonare: 1:34.49
SirWaffle: 1:36.65
TDM: 2:26.83





Spoiler: 5x5



qqwref: 1:42.35
FaLoL: 1:53.82
Speedmaster: 2:04.70
JianhanC: 2:05.16
Username: 3:14.33





Spoiler: 6x6



qqwref: 3:31.42
FaLoL: 3:45.07





Spoiler: 7x7



qqwref: 5:05.69
FaLoL: 6:35.90





Spoiler: Pyraminx



XTowncuber: 5.24
Odder: 6.00
oranjules: 6.17
Username: 6.96
Skullush: 7.72
Iggy: 8.59
sneaklyfox: 9.88
Jaycee: 12.38
SweetSolver: 12.66
FaLoL: 18.65





Spoiler: Square 1



Cubinguy: 18.92
angham: 29.53
Iggy: 32.90
Skullush: 37.70
FaLoL: 1:09.22
MaikeruKonare: 1:19.15





Spoiler: Clock



ryanj92: 15.56
Ronxu: 16.22
Iggy: 16.32
Username: 27.08
MaeLSTRoM: 34.09





Spoiler: 3BLD



Riley: 31.01
Ollie: 40.17
Iggy: 49.74





Spoiler: OH



muhammad jihan: 17.62
antoineccantin: 23.05
qqwref: 23.39
Odder: 24.71
a small kitten: 24.83
Speedmaster: 31.13
Username: 35.72
JianhanC: 37.13
sneaklyfox: 42.75
Iggy: 46.56
FaLoL: 49.53
MaikeruKonare: 50.70
arcio1: 51.09
SirWaffle: 1:09.07
TDM: 2:15.47





Spoiler: Megaminx



MaeLSTRoM: 1:11.28
Divineskulls: 1:20.13
Odder: 1:20.19
arcio1: 1:42.61
YddEd: 5:13.71





Spoiler: 2x2-4x4 Relay



FaLoL: 1:48.37
MaikeruKonare: 2:55.43





Spoiler: Feet



Coolster01: 1:20.58





Spoiler: Eating a Sandwich



MadeToReply: 2:41.61



Feel free to do any other event, I'll add it to the list 

Some rankings are not visible because there are no solves in the events yet


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

Now everyone just copying me  Jk I will edit with my results later.

3x3: 23.43 video from a few months ago.



Spoiler











2x2 8.40 
OH 1:09.07
4x4 1:36.65


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Now everyone just copying me  Jk I will edit with my results later.



Because it was an awesome idea!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 7, 2013)

This is called a realman solve.


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> This is called a realman solve.



Can a mod please edit the title?


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

OH is scrambled one handed as well?

3x3: 19.23
5x5: 2:05.16
OH: 37.13


----------



## Speedmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Mean: 18.63


Best average of 5: 17.80
4-8 - (14.24) 17.96 17.74 (21.49) 17.69

1. 18.26 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F L B2 F' R' F' D' L' F' R'
2. 20.66 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R D2 L U B' U L2 F D' F' U2
3. 18.46 B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 L' B' D L2 B2 R' F2 L2
*4. 14.24 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 D R2 U' B2 U' L' D U2 R' B F' R' D U' R*
5. 17.96 F2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D B' U2 B' U L' U' B' L2 U F' U2
6. 17.74 B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 R' B F' L2 D' R2 F' D B
7. 21.49 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L D B' L D2 R2 L D' R2 U'
8. 17.69 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 D L U' B2 U R F' D' B F D2 U'
9. 20.03 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 L' F U2
10. 19.80 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B D B2 L F' D B2 D L2 U' L


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> OH is scrambled one handed as well?



Yes


----------



## Speedmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3 OH
25,60 sorry scrambled with 2H, cauz it stood there for about 1minute
31,13 first try with OH


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

Speedmaster said:


> 3x3 OH
> 25,60 sorry scrambled with 2H, cauz it stood there for about 1minute
> 31,13 first try with OH



31.13 is scrambled with OH?


----------



## Speedmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

yes it is

edit: 4x4 first try 59,11


edit: 5x5 first try 2:04,79

BLD would be cool with memorization before scrambling, I'm sure one of speedsolving would be able to do this


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

28.84 for OH. OH scrambling takes me ~12-14 seconds


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3:
(22.19), (17.84), 21.07, 21.24, 21.23 = 21.18

I normally average 12


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3x3: 23.70


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3x3: 16.77
mega: 1:20.19 (slow...)
OH: 24.71 (fast... scramble: R' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 F' R' D2 B' U L' B L' B, yes scrambled OH)


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention, but you are allowed to retry as many times as you like! As long as you don't edit the last post, because that way it probably won't get noticed


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 7, 2013)

Megaminx 1:11.28
4x4x4:1:13.98
3x3x3: 19.76
clock: 34.09

Hmm, I probably should have done them all then posted <_<


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2013)

After a bunch of attempts...
5x5x5: 1:42.35 (scrambling was just over 20 seconds :3)
4x4x4: 58.20


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2013)

Fastest I got with Pyra was 7.72


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 7, 2013)

2x2x2: 8.72
3x3x3: 19.88
4x4x4: 1:04.44
5x5x5: 1:53.82
6x6x6: 3:45.07
7x7x7: 6:35.90
Pyraminx: 18.65
Square-1: 1:09.22
3x3x3 One Handed: 49.53
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:48.37


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

I've updated the rankings this far so far (Just a sign for me so I know where to check next)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3: 14.34

Best out of ~50 attempts.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, interesting...

3x3: 22.27
3x3 OH: 42.75 (I hate OH scrambling...)
Pyraminx: 9.88


----------



## Speedmaster (Jun 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3: 14.34
> 
> Best out of ~50 attempts.



I got the 14 at the 4th scramble, with PLL skip 

I think Sub 10 is possible


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 7, 2013)

y'all need to step your 4x4 game up.

51.80 r' U2 R' B' F' f D2 F' f' L F2 R f D B U L U' L' D B' R u2 F2 r2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' f R U B2 D F f2 R' U' u

3x3 sucks

14.51 L2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 R' F2 R' D R2 U' F2 L' F' D U' R U'


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3: 19.57 (OLL skip)
Square-1: 37.70 [(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (-1, -1) /]


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 7, 2013)

"Use any scrambler you like"...that's pretty dodgy


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoa, this is pretty hard. Nice scramble

3x3: 12.48

F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F R D L D L' U F2 R' U F'


----------



## angham (Jun 7, 2013)

sq1: 29.53
(3,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,-3) / (0,3)
Yay for being 1st for a short while, but i'm pretty sure simon will have a go and destroy this


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> "Use any scrambler you like"...that's pretty dodgy



Yeah... watch this...
3x3: 0.21 (using qqtimer, old style, scramble length=1)


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

24.83 first try OH. The first try made me really tired :/


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

updated


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> 24.83 first try OH. The first try made me really tired :/



I'm impressed that I'm in front of a kitten for OH


----------



## Cubinguy (Jun 7, 2013)

sq1 24.36 after a bunch of attempts. Love square-1


----------



## KongShou (Jun 7, 2013)

lol i suck at scambling
3x3: 29.30

might start cutting myself


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 7, 2013)

Odder said:


> I'm impressed that I'm in front of a kitten for OH


Maybe scrambled OH. Or maybe you used a 2 move scramble seeing as you can use any scrambler


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

23.05 OH 

5.00 2x2
6.12, (7.51), (5.00), 7.46, 5.79 = 6.46 avg5


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Maybe scrambled OH. Or maybe you used a 2 move scramble seeing as you can use any scrambler





Odder said:


> OH: 24.71 (fast... scramble: R' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 F' R' D2 B' U L' B L' B, scrambled OH)



maybe you should read before posting smartdonkey comments.

@anoineccantin: yay for 23.05 :3


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3 - 20.73
Pyra - 12.38


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone who is getting really good 3x3 times should do a no inspection avg12... the UWR is quite outdated.

OH: 23.39 (D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B D' B2 R2 D' R U' L2 F D' , PLL skip)
3x3: 15.95


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 7, 2013)

4.28 2x2

F2 R' F R U F U' F U


----------



## oranjules (Jun 7, 2013)

I did some tries :
3x3 : 16.41
2x2 : 6.42
Pyra : 6.17


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

> I'm impressed that I'm in front of a kitten for OH



kitten =/= realman


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2013)

13.11 3x3
me scrambling is sóslo
inspection as well


----------



## Ollie (Jun 7, 2013)

40.17 BLD U2 R2 B F' D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 U2 L' B' L' D L' F' R U B

What was aronpm's time for this? 38.xx from his first attempt, I think?


----------



## Riley (Jun 7, 2013)

39.31 3BLD on probably my first try ever.

31.01 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkI7B5f2Djo


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

UPDATED

I won't be able to update for a day or so, but I will as soon as I can


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Used WCA official scrambler: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm
Used Ruwix timer: http://ruwix.com/online-rubiks-stopwatch-timer/
2x2:*11.31* (Ortega N00B)
3x3:*34.89* (CFOP N00B)
I am a speed solving N00B in general!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

I used qqtimer for scramble
Megaminx: 5:13.71 
Scrambling took me like 2 minutes lol


----------



## Cubinguy (Jun 8, 2013)

YES!! 18.92 Square-1 single. Finally sub 20! Timer: Prisma Timer.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2013)

*Clock:*

```
1. 16.32   
 UU u4'   dU u4'   dd u4'   Ud u4    dU u3    Ud u6    UU u'    UU u3    UU u'    dd       dU
 dd d4    dU d5    UU       Ud d4'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d     dd
```

18.20 avg5, 19.04 avg12 and 20.37 avg50.

*3x3:*
1. 18.98 F' D L' D B L D' L U' F R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2

*OH:*
1. 46.56 R2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L D' L' B2 U' F' L2 F2 D F

*Pyra*
1. 8.59 U R U R U' R U' B l' r' b'

*3BLD*
49.74 U L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D' F' L2 B' R2 B' F' R' U' 
waat


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 8, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.14
1. (5.89) L' R B' U' L' R L' u 
2. 7.67 U L R' U' R' U B' R L' b' 
3. (9.78) U B L U' B L' U R' U L r' b u' 
4. 7.14 B' U' R' B L' B' L B' r b' 
5. 6.62 U L U' L' R' B' R' B l r b u' 
I'm too inspection dependent to be good at this.
Edit: 1. 14.62 F2 L' D2 R F D2 B' U L2 U L2 B2 L D2 R B2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2


----------



## EMI (Jun 8, 2013)

Iggy said:


> *Clock:*
> *3BLD*
> 49.74 U L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D' F' L2 B' R2 B' F' R' U'
> waat


Wait. Your PB is 41? not bad^^


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 8, 2013)

5.27 2x2
R F R U2 F' R' U' F2 R2

Edit: 4.64


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2013)

*3x3:* DNF(39.81), 35.76, 37.44, 40.71, 33.46 (Ao5: 37.97)
*4x4:* 2:29.04, 2:36.08, 2:26.83 (Mo3: 2:30.65)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Realman Challenge: FEET!*

Somebody had to do feet, so I did.

1:20.586 (Yes, scrambled with feet xD)

~25 scrambling, ~55 solving 

Only my second attempt. I'll record later and get sub-1:20. 

B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D' R' D' F' D B2 L

*2x2* - 5.289


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 8, 2013)

Realman !

222


```
8.41, 6.45, [10.18], [B][5.90][/B], 7.10
best time: 5.90
worst time: 10.18
avg5: 7.32
```

*best : 5.90*

333


```
15.44, 15.38, 14.89, (16.87), 16.40, 16.34, 14.62, 14.87, 14.33, 14.30, [B](13.28)[/B], 14.26
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.28
worst time: 16.87

best avg5: 14.30 
avg12: 15.08
```

*best : 13.28*

3x3x3 OH


```
Average of 5: 20.48
1. (23.05)   B R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L' D' L2 B' D' F L' U2 R' F' 
2. (17.62)   B2 F2 L F2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 U B L' U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F' 
3. 19.90   D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 B2 U' R D R2 F' D R' F U L 
4. 21.55   F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D' B L B2 F' U L F' L2 D' 
5. 19.99   L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' B' U' L2 B2 L U' R U2 R'
```

yeah *17.62* !

444


```
Average of 5: 50.36
1. 50.50   D2 B2 Uw L' R Fw F D2 F L2 f2 Uw' D' R' B' R2 B' D' B D' U2 Rw' F B2 U B2 Fw2 D2 F' L' Uw' B2 F2 D U' F' Fw' U' B' L2 
2. 49.49   D F B' U2 Uw F Rw D2 B Fw' R' U' B' Rw' Uw' Fw Rw D2 R2 U D2 R Fw2 B2 Uw2 R' F2 D2 Rw U2 Rw2 B2 L U Fw' Rw Uw' L' B D' 
3. (52.16)   F L2 U' Rw2 Uw' U Rw2 Uw U B2 Fw2 D2 F' R2 Rw' B Rw2 F L2 F' D L2 F' D2 L' D' B' Uw2 B' Rw Uw' B2 R' B' D2 U Uw' Fw' U2 Rw2 
4. 51.10   D Rw D' Fw B' D2 F2 Uw Fw' B Rw2 U' L' U UW' L' R U R' Uw L Uw' R D2 L2 D' Uw2 U2 L R2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F' B2 Uw' D2 F Rw R 
5. (48.10)   U Uw B2 R F2 L' F' B' U R F2 Fw' B Rw Uw Rw L R' Fw' F R' Fw L' Rw Fw' F2 B2 Rw2 F' B2 Uw2 D' F2 R' Fw R Fw U B' Fw2
```

best : *48.10*


----------



## bran (Jun 8, 2013)

3x3: 19.07


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 49.31
1. 49.19 Rw2 B R2 F U2 L2 Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 Rw F2 R Uw' F' U' L2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' L' U D F' Fw2 D' F2 Fw U' R' F' B' Rw' L2 D Rw2 
2. (53.59) D F2 Rw' U B D2 F' Uw2 R' D F' R Uw F2 B' Rw' R2 U' F' U2 F' D2 L2 U' F B2 Fw' U2 F Rw2 U Fw2 R2 D2 Uw L' Fw Rw2 Uw' R' 
3. 51.31 R' U D' Rw R2 L2 U2 Fw' L' U F' D U2 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw' R B Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 F' D F2 B' Fw2 U R L2 B' Uw R Rw U Fw2 B' 
4. 51.77 Rw' U2 D2 B2 F' U2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw' Uw' R2 Fw2 U' R Rw D Rw B2 L2 Rw R2 Uw' Fw Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 D' L2 F Fw' L' Rw2 D2 B Fw' L' B D2 
5. 48.56 D F Rw F U B Rw U' Rw2 Fw' Rw L' R2 Fw B L2 R' Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F R' D2 L Rw Uw2 F D' L D' U2 Rw2 R' F2 D L' U2 
6. 48.34 U B U L B Fw2 L' R2 D B' Rw R' L2 F' Uw R' L Fw Uw U' R2 Uw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' R F2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B F Fw2 L2 B 
7. 47.58 U B U L B Fw2 L' R2 D B' Rw R' L2 F' Uw R' L Fw Uw U' R2 Uw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' R F2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B F Fw2 L2 B 
8. 47.15 B2 Fw' Rw' U' F2 R B' Uw B2 Fw R' B D2 L' U2 Uw R Fw F' L' F Rw2 Fw Rw2 L U' D' B2 Fw' L2 R Rw2 B' Rw B2 U2 L' R' U' L2 
9. 49.59 L2 Uw' F2 Uw B2 U R L Rw D' U2 R F2 Rw Fw F' Rw' B2 Uw2 U2 R' F2 B2 Fw L B2 F' R D2 L Uw2 U2 B' Fw' L2 U Rw U2 D' R2 
10. 49.80 U' Fw' R L2 Uw2 Fw' D F L' B' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 L D2 L2 D2 R B Fw2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 D Uw Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw U2 B2 F 
11. (45.97) L2 D' F R Rw' Uw' D' B L2 U' Fw D R F D2 L U2 D2 L2 U Uw B' L D Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw R' Rw2 D Fw2 U D' F' L F D Uw R' 
12. 49.80 Fw' U2 L' B Rw2 F2 R Rw U Uw2 D2 F Uw' Fw2 R U Fw2 F R' Rw' D' R' Fw L' B2 Fw' U' Rw R' L Fw2 D' R F2 Uw2 Fw L2 Rw' D2 L 

4x4, 45.97 single and 48.11 ao5 inside


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 8, 2013)

the roast chiken is from the extended edition


----------



## uniacto (Jun 8, 2013)

3x3: 22.27 
2x2: 9.18 

I'm horrible.


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 8, 2013)

2x2: 6.36

3x3: 20.39
Wow, not even sub20..

3x3 OH: 51.09

Megaminx: 1:42.61
Maybe I'll do better when I'll have better lighning


----------



## whauk (Jun 9, 2013)

muhammad jihan said:


> Realman !
> 
> 3x3x3 OH
> 
> ...



did you scramble OH? if yes thats pretty amazing... (i can't execute that 17 scramble sub9)



however i just tried to beat the record in OH (with OH scrambling!) and failed:
24.74 R' U2 R2 D L' U2 R2 F L' F2 U2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 B'
(80 tries, 3 24s, 7 25s... best avg5: 26.59 overall avg ~28)
just to clarify some rules: (this is what i used)
you are allowed to inspect the scramble and rotate the cube to any desired starting orientation and you can change your orientation in between in order to make some moves easier to perform. (for example if the scramble starts with B2 L2 F2... i do x' and execute U'2 Rw2 U'2...)
you are allowed to interchange interchangeable moves. (execute L2 R as R L2)
you are allowed to look back at the cube before finishing the scramble in order to look ahead into the solve.


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so I just did like 5 solves for 2x2 and 3x3. The best solves were 6.51 for 2x2 and 18.73 for 3x3.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 9, 2013)

whauk said:


> did you scramble OH? if yes thats pretty amazing... (i can't execute that 17 scramble sub9)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, i scrambled it with One Hand
i finished the F2L on 15 or 16, and then i met one of ZB cases which is I already memorized


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

UPDATED


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2013)

Username said:


> UPDATED


One of the spoilers hasn't worked.

OH: 2:15.47


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 9, 2013)

3x3: 14.49 
OLL skip 
2x2: 5.45


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't even get xtowncuber >.<' too fast...

pyra: 6.00


----------



## qqwref (Jun 9, 2013)

Just some random stuff...

2x2x2: 7.51
6x6x6: 3:31.42
7x7x7: 5:05.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

whauk said:


> did you scramble OH? if yes thats pretty amazing... (i can't execute that 17 scramble sub9)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those are the same rules I used for the OH. However, my scrambling is horrible, and I wasn't even able to scramble that 17 sub-12.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 10, 2013)

2x2: 6.43
Pyra: 12.66


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

Clock: 42.38

I've had a clock for about 14 hours, of which 10-11 has been sleeping, I guess this is an ok time for me

Also: UPDATED


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi guys, in OH (One Handed) and Feet, why do you have to scramble OH and Feet? Cheers!


----------



## renchi11 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is such a cool idea

2x2: 9.74
3x3: 33.23


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Hi guys, in OH (One Handed) and Feet, why do you have to scramble OH and Feet? Cheers!



Because it makes you a real man ;b


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 11, 2013)

Clock: 15.56
;D
6th attempt. Reckon sub-15 is definitely possible on the right scramble


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Average of 5: 6.68 
1. 6.07 U L R L' B' L' B' L B' l u 
2. 6.88 U R' U B L' R B' L B' r b' u 
3. 7.09 U' R L' B U R' L U' l' b' u' 
4. (5.40) U L U' B L B' U' u 
5. (10.27) R' L' B U' R' U' R l' r' u 
pyra.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

17.56 3x3


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 1, 2013)

3x3x3: 
37.06
*33.48*
34.36

3x3x3 OH:
56.70 (OH scrambling is hard!)
1:05.75
*50.70*
56.43

2x2x2:
16.01
15.73
13.99
14.01
*12.24*

4x4x4:
1:51.52
1:57.93
1:43.13
1:47.88
1:51.72
1:41.83
*1:34.49*
1:50.81

234 Relay:
*2:55.43*
3:10.47

Square-1:
*1:19.15* (0:43 scramble, 0:36 solve)
1:40.65
1:37.78

I'll keep the cubes in the "Reason for Editing" box until you add them to the ranks, then I'll remove them.


----------



## rj (Oct 1, 2013)

3x3 37.75. Scramble was 13 seconds. B R U2 F2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 R' U' F B2 L' U F' B2 U

EDIT: 39.41 ao5.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 1, 2013)

If this thread i still alive 3x3-16.93 (~ 5 second scramble)


----------



## kcl (Oct 2, 2013)

15.81 3x3.. Easy solve, easy scramble execution.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U B L' D F L2 R F' R' F2 
3x3 17.75


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 2, 2013)

i failll...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9L7WT66uOE


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2013)

32.90 (-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, -5)


----------



## kcl (Oct 2, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 32.90 (-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, -5)



It takes me longer than that just to scramble square 1 hahaha


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 2, 2013)

gogo feliks sub-10


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 2, 2013)

Clock 16.22 (5, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 2) / (-5) / (-2) / (4) / (4) / (0) / (-1) / dUUU


----------



## Username (Oct 2, 2013)

3x3: 15.10
2x2: 6.78
4x4: 1:09.61
Pyra: 6.96 U R' B R B' U L' U r b' u 
Clock: 27.08
OH: 35.72

Will update OP soon


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 6.99
1. 7.08 U' L B' U' L B' U' B' l r b' u' 
2. 6.51 U L B R' U' B R' U L b 
3. 7.45 U' R U' B L R' U' B' l' u 
4. 5.77 U B' L R' B L B' L l' b' u' 
5. 6.46 R' U' B R U B' L l' r u 
6. 6.27 B U L U' B' U' R l r' b 
7. (9.13) U' L R' B' L R B U R' r u 
8. 7.82 R' U' L B' L' R L' R l r u 
9. 8.37 R U R' B' L' U B' b u 
10. 7.15 L' R' B' R U B' U' L' l b 
11. (5.52) L R' B' L B U L' B' R' l' r u 
12. 6.99 U R L R U R B' L B' r 

Average of 5: 6.08
1. 5.69 B U R L' U B' L' l' r b u 
2. (7.48) U R B L U R' B' U' l' r' b 
3. (5.24) B R L' B' U' R U u' <--UWR single
4. 6.06 U L B' L U' R B R' l r' u' 
5. 6.48 U B R' L' R U R U L l' r' 

pyra ofc

edit: another one lol 1. 5.24 R L B L' B' U' L U' u


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2014)

12.28 

Fruf PLL skip


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 5, 2014)

1:20.13 Mega
with 33.34 scrambling, which is awful.


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

OP UPDATED!

I really need to do this again myself, some of my times suck


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 5, 2014)

clock 14.58


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

2x2: 6.05
3x3: 21.98+ E: 20.97


----------



## uvafan (Jan 5, 2014)

18.89 3x3, sucks but I can't seem to get faster after a few attempts.


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

uvafan said:


> 18.89 3x3, sucks but I can't seem to get faster after a few attempts.



Just wait for a PLL skip haha.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> clock 14.58



gdi Niko  got a 15.38 now


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

12.79 3x3 :O 

Saw easy cross towards the end of scrambling, free pair that turned into awesome f2l, 6 move LL. Scramble was a low 4.

It only took 4 hours of attempting these  kind of mad, pretty sure the scramble could be PB with inspection..


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> gdi Niko  got a 15.38 now



Fun fact: 14.58 was my first sub-16. inb4 you get a low 13.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

2x2: 4.99
U2 R U' F2 R F U F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 6, 2014)

2x2: 7.15
3x3: 25.30


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 6, 2014)

4.85 2x2

R F U F R2 U' R U' R2


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 6, 2014)

*2x2* - 7.35
*Pyra* - 11.32


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2014)

2x2x2: 8.21


----------



## kcl (Jan 6, 2014)

13.81 3x3, which is still my third best


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 9, 2014)

25.58

Pretty good for me

3x3


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got a 5.15!!  (for 2x2)

Here's the scramble: R U2 R U R' U' R U2

This was so lucky, just do a U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' and it's solved


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 9, 2014)

yusssssss

4x4: 45.26


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> yusssssss
> 
> 4x4: 45.26



wat


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat



I'm pretty sure my scrambling is like sub-15... so it's really not that fast.


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I'm pretty sure my scrambling is like sub-15... so it's really not that fast.



Oh haha I forgot you scramble 4x4 fast. I take like 25 seconds to scramble 4x4 XD


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Oh haha I forgot you scramble 4x4 fast. I take like 25 seconds to scramble 4x4 XD



Just did an avg5... 12.16 [11.74, 11.93, 11.62, 13.08, 12.80]

And I can look at the cube for the last 5 moves or so... so I can mostly plan the first center


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Just did an avg5... 12.16 [11.74, 11.93, 11.62, 13.08, 12.80]
> 
> And I can look at the cube for the last 5 moves or so... so I can mostly plan the first center



dangg.. I scramble 2x2 and 3x3 really fast but I suck at anything larger haha. How long do 5x5 scrambles take you?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> dangg.. I scramble 2x2 and 3x3 really fast but I suck at anything larger haha. How long do 5x5 scrambles take you?



Bleh, probably over 30... I lock up a bunch of 5x5... not like 4x4 <3


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Bleh, probably over 30... I lock up a bunch of 5x5... not like 4x4 <3



Mmm I lock up a bunch on 4x4 because I keep my WeiSu fairly tight haha. It will loosen a bit over time.. I mean it already is haha.


----------



## feliperuedah (Jan 11, 2014)

Megaminx: 1:18.25


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 11, 2014)

3x3 20.99


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 11, 2014)

Its really funny , I got some easy solutions. 
2x2- 5.33
3x3- 14.09
4x4- 48.98
5x5- 1:44.59
Megaminx - 1:43.83
OH - 24.12
pyraminx - 7.83
relay 2-4 =1:28.92
clock 16.01


----------

